# Binicliff Mine (Plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Sep 15, 2012)

I cant seem to find any records of this mine, so i took the name of the woods that it is in. This Mine only goes in for around 50m and stops where it is collapsed, also suffering a partial collapse near the entrance. the original wooden beams are in place and i believe this was originally a slate mine.

This was also my first underground solo...





















thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Solo!!! Fook that  Ok, I do solos frequently, but not underground 

Great report though


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 15, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Solo!!! Fook that  Ok, I do solos frequently, but not underground
> 
> Great report though



:L tis a little freaky but it is only 1km from my house so a short walk through the woods. also my new floodlight lit it up making it a bit better


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 15, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Solo!!! Fook that  Ok, I do solos frequently, but not underground



Agree with the above sentiment entirely ......... !! But then im not the bravest of souls !! Nice little report though with good pics !!


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks good this

Going solo takes some getting used to but I prefer it now


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 15, 2012)

going solo is not really something i am a fan of but you have to try it at some point though


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2012)

Your braver than me! nevertheless great pics.


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 16, 2012)

According to Adit Now it could be Loughtor Quarry Copper Mine http://www.aditnow.co.uk/mines/Loughtor-Quarry-Copper-Mine/
but I know nothing more than that.


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 16, 2012)

i searched it in google it said there was a mine in binicliff woods and it mined slate, but the website doesnt work so thats what i could read of the description anyway


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 16, 2012)

id put money on em following a tin seam, looking at the pics the colors of the walls are the same as known tin mines


----------



## Landsker (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea, doesnt look like slate to me.


----------

